# Een junkers store in Nederland, ergens?



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Mensen ik ben opzoek naar een Junkers horloge. Het probleem is dat ik hem online bij twee Nederlandse (online)shops ben tegen gekomen, maar ik wil hem graag in het echt zien voordat k hem bestel.

Ik heb met Junkers contact opgenomen en hun gaven mij alleen aan dat er maar één Nederlandse importeur is, helaas wederom online. Mijn vraag, is dit echt zo of weet iemand toevallig een winkel die ze ook verkoopt en op voorraad heeft liggen..... 

Wat mij ook opviel was dat er in Dusseldorf geen winkels zouden zijn die deze modellen verkopen (ik ga volgende maand naar Centro in Dusseldorf. Heeft iemand hier toevallig ervaring mee? Bij een Duitse horloge ga ik er toch vanuit dat ie in de grote plaatsen wel verkrijgbaar is.....


----------



## Martin_B (Apr 11, 2008)

Ik weet dat je met Wereldhorloges een bezichtegingsafspraak kunt maken. Je zou ze eens kunnen bellen?
Moet je wel naar het mooie Twente komen 

Groeten,

Martin


----------



## joost73 (May 16, 2010)

ik meen dat Mark Uijen ze ook verkocht , maar ik zou zeker eerst even bellen ...het wisselt nogal ..
 Uijen Juweliers


----------



## -=RC=- (Nov 6, 2009)

http://bensontrade.nl/horloges/junkersBenson heeft ook Junkers;

http://bensontrade.nl/horloges/junkers


----------



## boeing767 (Nov 18, 2009)

Bedankt voor de informatie. Die van Benson heeft geen mogelijkheid om ze te bekijken. Bij wereldhorloges is er inderdaad een mogelijkheid, maar Twente.... Hmmm toch wel een stukje weg vanaf Alphen aan den Rijn 

In ieder geval bedankt!


----------

